# شرح كامل لبرنامج Civil 3D 2012 - ممتاز



## محترف سيفل (13 مارس 2012)

هذا اول موضوع اكتبه منذ اشتراكي بالموقع وارجوا الفائدة للجميع بإذن الله

هو موقع لكورس كامل لشرح البرنامج Civil 3d 2012 من الشركة العالمية CADLearning ومتضمن ايضا شرح برنامج Autocad 2012 - وللعلم الكورس باللغة الإنجليزية - شرح ممتع و سهل

رابط التحميل 

http://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2143662

مساحة البرنامج 3.45 جيجا بايت - موجود في موقعين Rapidshare and 4shared

علي 18 ملف - يتم التحميل كاملا ثم فك الضغط في ملف واحد و يتم التنصيب بعد ذلك للحصول علي البرنامج


والله من وراء القصد

صورة من واجهة البرنامج


للعلم البرنامج يسمح فقط بعرض 37 فيديو من الشرح - لا عليك - ممكن ان تفتح كامل الشرح من داخل مكان التنصيب بال C:\Program Files (x86)\CADLearning\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012\lessons
قبل تشغيل الشرح برجاء تنصيب اي مشغل لل FLV مثل MPCstar


----------



## garary (14 مارس 2012)

مشكور جارى التحميل


----------



## محترف سيفل (16 مارس 2012)

الحقوا الشرح قبل ما تندموا بجد


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (18 مارس 2012)

الموضوع مكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وانا حملته من الرابدشير لان الفورشير ناقص الملف رقم 8 والشرح بالانجليزى وكل ملف دقيقة الى 3 دقائق شرح واكتر من 500 ملف وكتير جدااااااا
وصعب جد التشغيل وعايز بيانات تسجيل عشان يشتغل ودية مشكلة وبعد الفك تقريبا بيعمل 5 جيجا
عن نفسى الناس هتيضع وقتها بدون فائدة فضلت انزل فيه اسبوع 
والحمد لله عندى خط 4 ميجا لوحدى شوف الدونلود يبئى كام والاخر مالوش لازمة
عايز الموضوع يعرض مرة واحدة دية ثالث مرة اشوفة فى الموقع
????????????????????????????


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

الموضوع فعلا ليس بـاول مره ، لكن طرحه اكثر من مره يجعل كل من يدخل الموقع يستفيد منه بالتحدسث أول بأول (علي الأقل للزائرين الجدد) ، و قد ذكرت مشكلة التسجيل و حلها هو ان جميع الدروس موجودة داخل مكان تنصيب البرنامج علي الكمبيوتر بعد التنصيب داخل (Lessons) ، وإن كان يوجد اي ملف ناقص - سأعمل علي رفعه علي اي موقع فعال و ادرج رابطه في هذا الموقع المتميز .

بالنسبة لكثر الملفات فهذا لأن شرح البرنامج كامل في هذا الإصدار ( حتي يستفيد الجميع ) في كل مجالات التصميم

والله الموفق


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

اشكرك م/ ابو يحيي السوري

و اتمني من الجميع الأعضاء و الزائرين المشاركه برأي او موضوع او شرح او برنامج او مساعده في مشكله - حتي يزيد الجميع بالعلم و العمل النافع الهادف

وفق الله الجميع للخير

شكرا مره اخري


----------



## fahd elshemary (19 مارس 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

علي فكره م / فهد 

للتسهيل في تحميل الشرح بطريقة اسرع اضفت موضوع آخر اليوم لنفس الشرح و لكن بملف تورنت بعنوان


للراحه التامه - تحميل شرح البرنامج Civil 3D 2012 - English علي رابط تورنت - م / محمد عبدالله 


اشكرك علي المرور


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

ان كان فيه اي استفسار - انا موجود باستمرار في الموقع


----------



## garary (19 مارس 2012)

اين ملف التورنت ................


----------



## garary (19 مارس 2012)

عفوا وجدت الملف بارك الله فيك


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

المهندس garary - هل يعمل ملف التورنت بصورة جيده ؟؟؟


----------



## خالد قريسو (29 مارس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور تسعه شهووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محترف سيفل (12 أبريل 2012)

ارجوا دعم الشرح للأهمية القصوي


----------



## hosh123 (12 أبريل 2012)

محمد عبدالله محمد قال:


> ارجوا دعم الشرح للأهمية القصوي



السلام عليكم 
أخى محمد عبد الله جزاك الله خيراً أنا عن نفسى نزلت الملفات من موضوع سابق كما قال الأخوة بس مع أحترامى لهم جميعاً حقيقى الشرح أكثر من رائع وأنا بإذن الله هبتدى اعمل شرح للسيفل ثرى دى 2013 باللغة العربية وسأقوم بشرح كل ما هو مفيد من تلك الملفات لأنها كما قلت أنت سابقاً هى باللغة الانجليزية وهذا قد يكون عائق لدى البعض ناهيك عن كثرة عدد الملفات وكبر حجمها ولكنها بالفعل دورة مفيدة وأنصح بتحميلها أو يمكنكم أنتظار الدروس باللغة العربية والتى ستبدأ بإذن الله هذا الأسبوع (( معلش بعمل دعاية للدورة بتاعتى هههههههههه )) .


----------



## السيدنصير (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## garary (12 أبريل 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى محمد عبد الله جزاك الله خيراً أنا عن نفسى نزلت الملفات من موضوع سابق كما قال الأخوة بس مع أحترامى لهم جميعاً حقيقى الشرح أكثر من رائع وأنا بإذن الله هبتدى اعمل شرح للسيفل ثرى دى 2013 باللغة العربية وسأقوم بشرح كل ما هو مفيد من تلك الملفات لأنها كما قلت أنت سابقاً هى باللغة الانجليزية وهذا قد يكون عائق لدى البعض ناهيك عن كثرة عدد الملفات وكبر حجمها ولكنها بالفعل دورة مفيدة وأنصح بتحميلها أو يمكنكم أنتظار الدروس باللغة العربية والتى ستبدأ بإذن الله هذا الأسبوع (( معلش بعمل دعاية للدورة بتاعتى هههههههههه )) .



نحن جميعا فى الانتظار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (12 أبريل 2012)

الان نحن نعمل على السيفل 2012 .هل السيفل 2013 يوجد به فرق كبير بينه وبين السيفل 2012


----------



## ASIM BREMA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ASIM BREMA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------

